# Clear 12 oz. Corona Bottles...label remover



## NoobVinter (Sep 22, 2014)

So I just wanted to share this because I was in need of clear 12oz. Bottles that I could crimp. My two gallon batch of straight strawberry is clearing now, and in about a week I need about 24 bottles. I decided to buy a 24 count case of Corona, drink the lot, and strip the labels. I downed three of them tonight and started the striping process.

I put 1.5 quarts of hot water in a pitcher, added 10 capfuls of white vinegar, filled a rinsed corona bottle 3/4 with water and dropped it in. Two hours later I removed the bottle and scrubbed it with a sponge. Check it out.







So far it has worked really well in a short amount of time. The back label is completely gone, and the front is short to follow.

I know many of you already know this bit it's new to me, and I just wanted to share. All together it's cost me about $27, and I get 24 beers to drink and all the bottles! I don't think it's that bad.

Have a great night everyone, take care, good luck with your ferms!!

Rocco.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't mean to burst your bubble. Looks like your plan is working good! But I just got a few cases of modelo especial for my skeeter pee. Hot water is all it takes to remove the labels.


----------



## Treeman (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been using CLR remover with Coronitas. Nice to have some small volume ~200mL for desert wines and lemoncello. The CLR is pretty nasty though. Have you tried straight vinegar, or longer 24 hr soak?


Cheers!


----------



## Arne (Sep 23, 2014)

Straight corona bottles clean off pretty easy with straight lwhite vinegar. Corona extras seem to leave a little shadow of the origional printing. Arne.


----------



## richmke (Sep 23, 2014)

calvin said:


> But I just got a few cases of modelo especial for my skeeter pee.



Darn. I just bottled a batch of SP. I didn't think to put it in single serving beer bottles. Well, if I ever need the wine bottles, I know where to find them.


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 23, 2014)

calvin said:


> Don't mean to burst your bubble. Looks like your plan is working good! But I just got a few cases of modelo especial for my skeeter pee. Hot water is all it takes to remove the labels. View attachment 17957




Calvin! Haha, this is great news. I was hoping for a better method. The skeeter looks beautiful man, great job! Thanks for sharing man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 23, 2014)

Arne said:


> Straight corona bottles clean off pretty easy with straight lwhite vinegar. Corona extras seem to leave a little shadow of the origional printing. Arne.




Arne, you are right man, these bottles are leaving a very light image of the label after vinegar and scrubbing. I didn't know when I bought them. Live and learn. Calvin got really great results with ease using a different beer. I love this app and community. Everyone is so cool, everyday I learn something new.....thanks again everyone, have a great day take care. As always, best wishes to you and your ferms!

Rock


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 23, 2014)

richmke said:


> Darn. I just bottled a batch of SP. I didn't think to put it in single serving beer bottles. Well, if I ever need the wine bottles, I know where to find them.




Yeah man, crimp a single serve wine, chill, and pass them out! I love to share....now all I need is more friends. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 23, 2014)

Treeman said:


> I've been using CLR remover with Coronitas. Nice to have some small volume ~200mL for desert wines and lemoncello. The CLR is pretty nasty though. Have you tried straight vinegar, or longer 24 hr soak?
> 
> 
> Cheers!




No, this is the first time taking the labels off anything. I will try B-Brite cleaner with a 24 hour soak (1 tbl per gallon), and CLR next. I had my hand on CLR at Home Depot last night but put it back because I had vinegar at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tshank (Sep 23, 2014)

That similar to the way I do it. I use straight vinegar in an old mayonnaise jar and just put the bottle in and put a weight on top, usually takes about 15 minutes and the label rinses right off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

